# Game 1: Bucks @ Nets--11.2.05



## ToddMacCulloch11

*@ *  
*
Game 1
Milwaukee Buck @ New Jersey Nets
Wednesday November 2nd, 2005
7:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN
Nets Record: 0-0**

Probable Starters:*
    

    
Click Picture for Player Profile

After finishing the preseason with a win over the Knicks, the Nets will look to start the regular season off on the right foot when they take on the Milwaukee Bucks (1-0).

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Bucks*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>n/a</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Michael Redd 30.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>n/a</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Bobby Simmons 12.00</td></tr><tr align=center><td>n/a</td><td>*APG*</td><td>T.J. Ford 14.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>n/a</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>3 Tied 1.00</td></tr><tr align=center><td>n/a</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Andrew Bogut 3.00</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jn/a</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Charlie Bell 1.000</td></tr><tr align=center><td>n/a</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Charlie Bell/Bobby Simmons 1.000</td></tr><tr align=center><td>n/a</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>3 Tied 1.000</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>0-0</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>*New Jersey Nets*</td><td>*0-0*</td><td>*--*</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>0-0</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>0-0</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>0-1</td><td>--</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>1-0</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Atlanta Hawks</td><td>0-0</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>0-0</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Charlotte Bobcats</td><td>0-0</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Chicago Bulls</td><td>0-0</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>0-0</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>0-0</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>0-0</td><td>--</td></table>


*Previous Games:*
n/a


*Upcoming Games:*
February 12th, @ NJ
February 21st, @ MIL
April 9th, @ MIL​


----------



## Nets0701

Why is Cliff starting over MJAX (This is if Collins is hurt, if hes healthy hes starting), also Joe Smith I dont believe is starting, Bogut is


----------



## GM3

Ill be at that game. Ill be rocking my gray Jason Kidd Jersey, if anyone is there im the guy who looks like hes trying to grow a Fro (im not, barber is on vacation and i dont trust anyone else). Oh and ill have a Nets Foam Finger.


----------



## ghoti

FINALLY!!

I have posted almost 3000 times, gotten two promotions, drafted three GM teams and wasted countless hours, but there has not been 

*ONE ACTUAL GAME*

in all of that time!!!!

Hooray! Go Nets!


----------



## ghoti

Nets0701 said:


> Why is Cliff starting over MJAX (This is if Collins is hurt, if hes healthy hes starting), also Joe Smith I dont believe is starting, Bogut is


TMC is guessing, but I think he's got it right.


----------



## GM3

ghoti said:


> FINALLY!!
> 
> I have posted almost 3000 times, gotten two promotions, drafted three GM teams and wasted countless hours, but there has not been
> 
> *ONE ACTUAL GAME*
> 
> in all of that time!!!!
> 
> Hooray! Go Nets!


Wait, it says you joined in January.


----------



## ghoti

Grandmazter3 said:


> Wait, it says you joined in January.


I did, but then I realized Petey was here so I only posted once.









I came back in April and posted a few times.

I didn't really start posting in earnest until June, when I got caught up in the draft.

(This really screwed up my "avg posts per day" stats.)


----------



## uptown4784

I just hope kidd is going to play


----------



## GM3

ghoti said:


> I did, but then I realized Petey was here so I only posted once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came back in April and posted a few times.
> 
> I didn't really start posting in earnest until June, when I got caught up in the draft.
> 
> (This really screwed up my "avg posts per day" stats.)


Oh. Lets call that the Petey Effect.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nets0701 said:


> Why is Cliff starting over MJAX (This is if Collins is hurt, if hes healthy hes starting), also Joe Smith I dont believe is starting, Bogut is


 Cliff has been starting most of the games with Collins out, so I figured they'd stick with it.

And I read some thing yesterday that the Bucks coach said that Magloire was going to be at center and if Joe Smith was healthy, he was going to start at PF. I mean, that could change, but thats what they said.


----------



## L

i say we win this, or most likely anyways.
the bucks will not be at full power b/c this is the second game of a back to back for them.
and the nets wont give bogut a chance to shine against them .


----------



## L

havent done this in a while.

kidd>ford-- ford is still rehabbing and wont be the same player that was goin to shine years ago.kidd basically owns him in every category,but i hope for ford to hav a good game and season.

vc> redd--- redd is a great shooter, but vc is a great scorer and redd will be in trouble b/c he is a poor defender.which is great news for vince!

RJ>simmons---i believe simmons will start, but he needs to prove that he is worth to be a starter and improve from last season.RJ beats him in all categories, but each player will get their respective numbers, well i know RJ will anyways...

cliffy/krstic=mag/bogut---we all know that mag is a great defender in the low post and a strong rebounder, but bogut is still a mystery. i do believe he will start, but he will not be so effective in the beggining of the season when there is so much to learn.krstic can score inside and outside, but the question remains if he can stay out of foul trouble.cliffy is a good shooter, and a decent defender, but thats it.

nets win this game.

nets


----------



## VCFSO2000

Can't wait.

We finally get to see RJ,Kidd,Carter in a meaningful game.


----------



## L

ghoti said:


> FINALLY!!
> 
> I have posted almost 3000 times, gotten two promotions, *drafted three GM teams * and wasted countless hours, but there has not been
> 
> *ONE ACTUAL GAME*
> 
> in all of that time!!!!
> 
> Hooray! Go Nets!


heh heh, i had a monster draft in my fantasy basketball league on yahoo.i was able to get duncan, JO,brand,and sar!
my comp decided for me b/c i wasnt there for the live draft.


----------



## Air Fly

VCFSO2000 said:


> Can't wait.
> 
> We finally get to see RJ,Kidd,Carter in a meaningful game.


Yeah and we're playing at home, so we should get this win.


----------



## GM3

inuyasha232 said:


> havent done this in a while.
> 
> kidd>ford-- ford is still rehabbing and wont be the same player that was goin to shine years ago.kidd basically owns him in every category,but i hope for ford to hav a good game and season.
> 
> vc> redd--- redd is a great shooter, but vc is a great scorer and redd will be in trouble b/c he is a poor defender.which is great news for vince!
> 
> RJ>simmons---i believe simmons will start, but he needs to prove that he is worth to be a starter and improve from last season.RJ beats him in all categories, but each player will get their respective numbers, well i know RJ will anyways...
> 
> cliffy/krstic=mag/bogut---we all know that mag is a great defender in the low post and a strong rebounder, but bogut is still a mystery. i do believe he will start, but he will not be so effective in the beggining of the season when there is so much to learn.krstic can score inside and outside, but the question remains if he can stay out of foul trouble.cliffy is a good shooter, and a decent defender, but thats it.
> 
> nets win this game.
> 
> nets


This is gonna be a tough game, dont know why you are so confident, but i like it.


----------



## Phenom Z28

1-0


----------



## NetsanityJoe

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> 1-0


amen to that. i can't see how we could lose this game. for one, they basically have a new team. ford isnt exactly battle tested yet a very nice talent, jamal is new and they have a rookie big along with other role type players. i cant see how we can lose a game at home when everyone will be pumped and with a rested kidd how i honestly do not believe will let us lose. the key is how our bench players do. i think the bucks will have communication problems, as we will too at times, because of the new faces trying to build quick chemestry with the addition of mag. i remember a few years ago when we played up in toronto and i felt soooooo confident that we would win but vince dropped like 37 on us and we lost. so hopefully this doesnt turn out like that game did.

this first week is very important imo because the teams we are playing are not the elite teams and they have had change in the offseason so we need to take adavantage of their changes. we've had changes too obviously, but we have veterans we just hope that things go well for us in the turnover department.


----------



## reganomics813

I really don't see this 1st game as a cakewalk by any means. Don't underestimate the Bucks. They have a super improved post up game which will really test out frontline and could possibly put us in foul trouble early. Simmons and Smith are good at getting boards and Magliore is huge so we're gonna probably be going to Mjax early to try and get some fouls on them as well because we're not gonna be able to slow them down otherwise with Collins out. TJ Ford is the quick cutting kind of point guard that get in the lane and constantly kill us in some form or fashion with Mo Williams subbing him and doing the same exact thing. And what's Redd doing during all of this? Sitting behind the 3 point line just waiting for one of our guys to sag off of him to get off a kickout from the post. We can win this game but it's really going to take a good defensive and hustling effort to beat these blue color guys. They might not have the starpower our team does but they have alot of scrappers that can definately put us on our heels. We can't slack after getting a lead and we can't sulk if they get one. Lets just hope the turnovers and phantom defense we've see from the Nets this preseason isn't gonna leak over or else we could be looking at a record of 0-1 when the games over. We need to establish Nenad early, get Vince in rhythm, let Kidd run the show, and have RJ run Simmons ragged. If those things happen and Jeff and Marc come in and keep doing what they've been doing we should be in good shape but in no way are these guys gonna come in roll over on us. This could go down to the very last possession.


----------



## Brolic

I havent seen the Bucs play since getting Magloire so its hard to say but what's obvious is our frontline is going to have a tough night without Collins they're thin Id like to see Padgett get some time and bring a big out if not drain the three. Vince Carter needs to kill Redd since he's so bad defensively and guard Redd tough on D. The Bucs were bad defensively in the past if they're still bad that gives an advantage to the Nets


----------



## Dooch

Looking forward to this game like the rest of the New Jersey Nets fans around the world. Xenosphere and I will be attending this game. I am looking forward to seeing everyone there. Go Nets! 1-0, must get off to a good start.


----------



## L

we first must see how mag fits in with the bucks.
he wont fit well in the beginning.it will take him a few games to get used to the offense and defense.


----------



## Dooch

The main thing I will be looking for involving the Milwaukee Bucks is not only how Jamaal Magloire plays for them but TJ Ford, Michael Redd and Andrew Bogut. I want to see what these certain players are capable of doing. Mainly Bogut and Ford, because Redd is capable of being an All Star.


----------



## L

Grandmazter3 said:


> This is gonna be a tough game, dont know why you are so confident, but i like it.


im not sayin the bucks r bad.im sayin that we r most likely better and that our chances of victory increase b/c this is the second half of a back to back for the bucks.mag,imo,still needs more games until he has fully adapted into the system, just like all traded players.


----------



## Dooch

The New Jersey Nets' bench is definitely containing more depth than the Milwaukee Bucks. Starters are close, our backcourt is better than the Bucks, but their frontcourt looks in better shape than ours. We will need key frontcourt players to step up, Clifford Robinson, Nenad Krstic, and Marc Jackson. I would also like to see Linton Johnson III get an increase in his minutes. Just as long as we are injury-free, remain healthy, and keep producing wins.


----------



## Charlie Brown

It's hard to predict anything when you have a newly designed team like the Bucks. They have a lot of talent accross the board, so it really is only a matter of how long it will take them to gel.


----------



## Real

Charlie Brown said:


> It's hard to predict anything when you have a newly designed team like the Bucks. They have a lot of talent accross the board, so it really is only a matter of how long it will take them to gel.


They only had less than a week.

It should be a good matchup, we have to be able to contain Magloire.

And we might not have Collins to do it.


----------



## Charlie Brown

Net2 said:


> They only had less than a week.
> 
> It should be a good matchup, we have to be able to contain Magloire.
> 
> And we might not have Collins to do it.


I am more concerned with how Magloire will affect the Nets ability to score, then his own ability to score.

Along with Magloire getting Krstic in foul trouble.


----------



## XenoSphere

We should win fairly easy as long as we play SOME D. They've got no D from the 1 to the 4. They still need to gel. I'd start Joe Smith over Bogut. Hopefully we will crush Bogut and show him real basketball. TJ Ford is never gonna be the player he was meant to be, but he'll be decent. Michael Redd & Bobby Simmons will be their main source of offense. Redd will be himself. Simmons is ehhh. Magloire, I like him but he's a bit overrated. He's not a good scorer either. Krstic, Cliff and Marc all have variety in their games and that'll help us bring out Magloire.


----------



## reganomics813

I really don't think Magliore is going to have that hard of a time adjusting. I mean sure, if a set is called out he might need some help on the floor but his game is simply dump it down to him in the post on offense and guards his man with help on D. He's not a pointguard or is even really gonna be involved in setting up the offense at first and he has a more reactionary kind of game which will fit in right away. They're gonna go at Krstic early to get him in foul trouble like Charlie Brown said and that's the real issue. Without Collins to absorb a few fouls we're gonna be really tested our first night out. Nenad has to stay away from silly fouls so he can get in rhythm as well, maybe we should just tell him he's already got 4 fouls because he plays 20 times more focused when he's in danger of fouling out. Has anyone else noticed that this preseason?


----------



## Petey

I think an interesting matchup will be who is the backup PG that comes off the bench for the Nets, and who'll see time against the Zippy TJ Ford.

-Petey


----------



## Brolic

I like TJ Ford he's quick and all that could be tough for Kidd to guard he should post TJ Ford up to attack Ford especially if Collins doesnt play

I agree that Nenad played well with the fouls Friday the Knicks tried to get another on him too 
Collins is good not fouling out either when he has 4 good eye Reganomics


----------



## BeeOBee

The Bucks play in Philly on tuesday night, so we'll get them on the 2nd part of a back to back. 

If their legs are a little tired I won't feel bad.


----------



## Kidd Karma

Good scouting reports will give us a nice advantage. Bogut or Smith? Ford at full speed?


----------



## L

BeeOBee said:


> The Bucks play in Philly on tuesday night, so we'll get them on the 2nd part of a back to back.
> 
> If their legs are a little tired I won't feel bad.


they might win the philly game (dalembert=injured and wont play)


----------



## Brolic

that's bad news for Philly, Steven Hunter on Magloire and who comes off the banch for them? With Webber not being a good defender Magloire could have a good night I hope Collins plays on Wednesday only if hes ready though


----------



## O.T.

I will be here, Nets win 
Vince scores 24 points 6 assists and 3 rebounds


----------



## L

kamaze said:


> that's bad news for Philly, Steven Hunter on Magloire and who comes off the banch for them? With Webber not being a good defender Magloire could have a good night I hope Collins plays on Wednesday only if hes ready though


hopefully mag will tire himself out


----------



## Brolic

no offense bc you like the Sixers but hopefully he does go off the day before we play them, that way there's nothing left and we can win that sounds good to me


----------



## Dooch

Just refreshing this thread, for tomorrow's game against the Milwaukee Bucks. I heard that Andrew Bogut will not be coming off of the bench, and he will be one of the starters. He is expected to start for an injured Joe Smith.


----------



## Dumpy

I think this game will be a joke. Carter and Kidd were utterly bored by the preseason. I will say that the final score will be 112-89. The team-wide 3-point shooting slump over the past few games will come to a dramatic end. Because of the big lead, Collins will not play more than 20-22 minutes, and the reserves will play the entire fourth quarter. Kidd will finish somewhere around 12-9-9; Carter will score 24; Krstic and RJ 18-20 each. Zoran will play 15 minutes in the blowout but struggle, scoring 6 points on 2-6 shooting.


----------



## JCB

Dumpy said:


> I think this game will be a joke. Carter and Kidd were utterly bored by the preseason. I will say that the final score will be 112-89. The team-wide 3-point shooting slump over the past few games will come to a dramatic end. Because of the big lead, Collins will not play more than 20-22 minutes, and the reserves will play the entire fourth quarter. Kidd will finish somewhere around 12-9-9; Carter will score 24; Krstic and RJ 18-20 each. Zoran will play 15 minutes in the blowout but struggle, scoring 6 points on 2-6 shooting.


wow, very specific . . . . . hope its true lol!


----------



## Dooch

Still people cannot forgot about Michael Redd; he needs to be guarded all game or else we will have a rough time. Andrew Bogut I am not looking forward to him having a big game at all, I think Nenad Krstic will block him a couple times because they will both be playing at the PF spots. I predict that the New Jersey Nets will beat the Milwaukee Bucks by a final score of: 109-93. Go Nets!


----------



## JCB

Don't forget to place bets at vBookie http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=211684
GO NETS! :banana:


----------



## Dooch

Chaser 55 said:


> Don't forget to place bets at vBookie http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=211684
> GO NETS! :banana:


I am gonna bet half of my UCash on our New Jersey Nets. Go Nets! :banana:


----------



## justasking?

Wont be able to watch  ............ but my spirit will be there!!! Go NETS!!! :banana:


----------



## Dooch

Haha by accident I bet all of my UCash on tomorrow's game. Go Nets! Nenad Krstic must show Andrew Bogut a couple of lessons.


----------



## BeeOBee

Dooch said:


> Haha by accident I bet all of my UCash on tomorrow's game. Go Nets! Nenad Krstic must show Andrew Bogut a couple of lessons.


I just bet over 8000 on the nets to make you feel better.


----------



## Dooch

All together I betted over 8000 too. Thanks for your betting man. :banana: Go Nets!! Cannot wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Charlie Brown

I may have missed someone talk about this, but I think it is a huge advantage that the Nets opening night opponent will be on the back end of a back to back.


----------



## L

wats ucash?


----------



## Dooch

inuyasha232 said:


> wats ucash?


UCash is the points you get from accumulating posts. And you can place bets and stuff on teams you favor to win ganes.


----------



## L

Dooch said:


> UCash is the points you get from accumulating posts. And you can place bets and stuff on teams you favor to win ganes.


so its not really money....thank god.....im a horrible gambler but i hav a lot of ucash points....i think.... :angel:


----------



## Dooch

inuyasha232 said:


> so its not really money....thank god.....im a horrible gambler but i hav a lot of ucash points....i think.... :angel:


Yea lol.. Not real money, You have a lot of UCash. So you can bet large amounts, start by betting on tomorrow's opener against the Bucks. :biggrin:


----------



## Brolic

I think the Nets will as long as Collins plays we need the 3 Collins Kristic Marc in the rotation. 
LFrank has told the guys to attack the rim (that explains all the FT) to compensate for not having a dominant big. 

p.s. Curious why you think Plananic would struggle if he plays DUMPY


----------



## mjm1

did anyone watch the sixers/bucks game, uhoh :uhoh:. michael redd earning his contract tonight. Lol, should be a great game tomorrow.


----------



## funkylikemonkey

they tired them out for us...


----------



## 7M3

I did, and I'll tell you right now, TJ Ford hasn't lost anything. He's as quick as he ever was. I'd like to see the Nets go to Kidd down low early, something they've really shown no interest in doing since Vince arrived, (and not really all that much before either) and see if he can't force TJ off the floor. Because Kidd cannot hope to guard him on the offensive end. ****, Allen Iverson was hunkering down, putting in as much effort into guarding his man as I've ever seen from him, and TJ was still blowing by him at will.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Charlie Brown said:


> I may have missed someone talk about this, but I think it is a huge advantage that the Nets opening night opponent will be on the back end of a back to back.


 and especially when the first game went into OT.


----------



## L

7M3 said:


> I did, and I'll tell you right now, TJ Ford hasn't lost anything. He's as quick as he ever was. I'd like to see the Nets go to Kidd down low early, something they've really shown no interest in doing since Vince arrived, (and not really all that much before either) and see if he can't force TJ off the floor. Because Kidd cannot hope to guard him on the offensive end. ****, Allen Iverson was hunkering down, putting in as much effort into guarding his man as I've ever seen from him, and TJ was still blowing by him at will.


that game was unbelievable.
redd was making fade aways like they were layups!
and ford was very quick.ur right, we need kidd to take the offensive.
on another note, even tho the sixers lost,salmons and webb looked good tonite.
webb had 26 pts i think.


----------



## mjm1

inuyasha232 said:


> that game was unbelievable.
> redd was making fade aways like they were layups!
> and ford was very quick.ur right, we need kidd to take the offensive.
> on another note, even tho the sixers lost,salmons and webb looked good tonite.
> webb had 26 pts i think.


lets see how cwebb performs against the wallaces tomorrow when they play detroit.


----------



## L

mjm1 said:


> lets see how cwebb performs against the wallacs tomorrow against detroit.


 :biggrin:


----------



## Phenom Z28

I don't mean to brag but...

<table> <tbody><tr><td class="alt1">*PHeNoM Z28*</td> <td class="alt1">*50000*</td> <td class="alt1">100/100</td> <td class="alt1" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt1" align="center">-</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt2">inuyasha232</td> <td class="alt2">20000</td> <td class="alt2">100/100</td> <td class="alt2" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt2" align="center">-</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt1">BeeOBee</td> <td class="alt1">8767</td> <td class="alt1">100/100</td> <td class="alt1" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt1" align="center">-</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt2">Dooch</td> <td class="alt2">4102</td> <td class="alt2">100/100</td> <td class="alt2" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt2" align="center">-</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt1">Dooch</td> <td class="alt1">4102</td> <td class="alt1">100/100</td> <td class="alt1" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt1" align="center">-</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt2">ToddMacCulloch11</td> <td class="alt2">1000</td> <td class="alt2">100/100</td> <td class="alt2" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt2" align="center">-</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt1">XenoSphere</td> <td class="alt1">1000</td> <td class="alt1">100/100</td> <td class="alt1" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt1" align="center">-</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt2">truebluefan</td> <td class="alt2">1000</td> <td class="alt2">100/100</td> <td class="alt2" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt2" align="center">-</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt1">pinoyboy231</td> <td class="alt1">700</td> <td class="alt1">100/100</td> <td class="alt1" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt1" align="center">-</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt2">Chaser 55</td> <td class="alt2">699</td> <td class="alt2">100/100</td> <td class="alt2" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt2" align="center">-</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt1">joshed_up</td> <td class="alt1">100</td> <td class="alt1">100/100</td> <td class="alt1" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt1" align="center">-</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt2">Zidane</td> <td class="alt2">25</td> <td class="alt2">100/100</td> <td class="alt2" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt2" align="center">-</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt1">Dooch</td> <td class="alt1">16</td> <td class="alt1">100/100</td> <td class="alt1" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt1" align="center">-</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
*cough*

:yes::biggrin:


----------



## L

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I don't mean to brag but...
> 
> <table> <tbody><tr><td class="alt1">*PHeNoM Z28*</td> <td class="alt1">*50000*</td> <td class="alt1">100/100</td> <td class="alt1" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt1" align="center">-</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt2">inuyasha232</td> <td class="alt2">20000</td> <td class="alt2">100/100</td> <td class="alt2" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt2" align="center">-</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt1">BeeOBee</td> <td class="alt1">8767</td> <td class="alt1">100/100</td> <td class="alt1" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt1" align="center">-</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt2">Dooch</td> <td class="alt2">4102</td> <td class="alt2">100/100</td> <td class="alt2" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt2" align="center">-</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt1">Dooch</td> <td class="alt1">4102</td> <td class="alt1">100/100</td> <td class="alt1" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt1" align="center">-</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt2">ToddMacCulloch11</td> <td class="alt2">1000</td> <td class="alt2">100/100</td> <td class="alt2" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt2" align="center">-</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt1">XenoSphere</td> <td class="alt1">1000</td> <td class="alt1">100/100</td> <td class="alt1" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt1" align="center">-</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt2">truebluefan</td> <td class="alt2">1000</td> <td class="alt2">100/100</td> <td class="alt2" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt2" align="center">-</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt1">pinoyboy231</td> <td class="alt1">700</td> <td class="alt1">100/100</td> <td class="alt1" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt1" align="center">-</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt2">Chaser 55</td> <td class="alt2">699</td> <td class="alt2">100/100</td> <td class="alt2" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt2" align="center">-</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt1">joshed_up</td> <td class="alt1">100</td> <td class="alt1">100/100</td> <td class="alt1" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt1" align="center">-</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt2">Zidane</td> <td class="alt2">25</td> <td class="alt2">100/100</td> <td class="alt2" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt2" align="center">-</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="alt1">Dooch</td> <td class="alt1">16</td> <td class="alt1">100/100</td> <td class="alt1" align="right"> (1.00) </td> <td class="alt1" align="center">-</td></tr></tbody> </table>
> *cough*
> 
> :yes::biggrin:


thats all for tommorow's game?!?


----------



## NetsanityJoe

i didnt see the game, but i read it on the board here. tell ya the truth, that game kinda opened my eyes about the bucks. i thought with the trade they were going to struggle, but with redd dropping an early season 30 and coming back in the 4th Q to force OT then win in OT on the road that is impressive. i thought we would have a somewhat easy win tomorrow, but it doesnt appear that way. now i dont mean to seem like i thought we were going to blow them out, but it looks like this could be a tight game from start to finish. hopefully they are not in back2back shape yet, but maybe since it is early it can benefit them that it is early is the season. looks like vaughn is going to get playing time tomorrow either instead of mcinnis or maybe they will play with each other which would be interesting.


----------



## Dooch

The suprising thing in my view for the game between the Philadelphia 76ers and Milwaukee Bucks is that TJ Ford had 14 assists! What is going on! No defense. We should definitely beat the Milwaukee Bucks though, we actually play defense somewhat, but we need to improve. Must contain Michael Redd, Jamaal Magloire, TJ Ford, and Bobby Simmons. Bogut I think we will take care of him. :biggrin:


----------



## SeaNet

Looking forward to seeing Bogut play. I was a big fan of his in college. That kid can play. I think he's going to be the real deal in the NBA.


----------



## Dooch

inuyasha232 said:


> thats all for tommorow's game?!?


Oh My God! 50,000 UCash points from Phenom Z28, and inuyasha232 20,000 we all better hope our team comes out to play tomorrow. A lot of UCash points on the line. That is the most I have ever seen for one game and on one team. :banana: Go Nets!


----------



## L

Dooch said:


> Oh My God! 50,000 UCash points from Phenom Z28, and inuyasha232 20,000 we all better hope our team comes out to play tomorrow. A lot of UCash points on the line. That is the most I have ever seen for one game and on one team. :banana: Go Nets!


i better get my money. :angel:


----------



## Dooch

inuyasha232 said:


> i better get my money. :angel:


 :biggrin: Me too. A lot of UCash riding on this game against the Milwaukee Bucks. I need to see a couple of highlight plays and a win out of the deal. Go Nets!!


----------



## NetsanityJoe

with the win way the bucks won tonight vs the sixers with redd busting out 30 and tj ford dishing out 14 along with simmons getting 22pts and everyone else contributing - do you feel a little different about tomorrows game? did they put some type of doubt that they will beat us tomorrow?

as for me, they shocked me but i think with a healthy lineup we will play better D than philly did who didnt have dalembert. didnt look like mags did anything special, but their perimeter players had a great game. RJ is going to have a nice challenge tomorrow guarding redd (or at least i hope hes on redd more than simmons). i cant see redd and tj having that game back to back. should be a good game to attend, cant wait!


----------



## L

NetsanityJoe said:


> with the win way the bucks won tonight vs the sixers with redd busting out 30 and tj ford dishing out 14 along with simmons getting 22pts and everyone else contributing - do you feel a little different about tomorrows game? did they put some type of doubt that they will beat us tomorrow?
> 
> as for me, they shocked me but i think with a healthy lineup we will play better D than philly did who didnt have dalembert. didnt look like mags did anything special, but their perimeter players had a great game. RJ is going to have a nice challenge tomorrow guarding redd (or at least i hope hes on redd more than simmons). i cant see redd and tj having that game back to back. should be a good game to attend, cant wait!


the sixer vs bucks game proved mag needs more time (4pts,but a good collection of 9 boards.)


----------



## Dooch

NetsanityJoe said:


> with the win way the bucks won tonight vs the sixers with redd busting out 30 and tj ford dishing out 14 along with simmons getting 22pts and everyone else contributing - do you feel a little different about tomorrows game? did they put some type of doubt that they will beat us tomorrow?
> 
> as for me, they shocked me but i think with a healthy lineup we will play better D than philly did who didnt have dalembert. didnt look like mags did anything special, but their perimeter players had a great game. RJ is going to have a nice challenge tomorrow guarding redd (or at least i hope hes on redd more than simmons). i cant see redd and tj having that game back to back. should be a good game to attend, cant wait!


Since the Milwaukee Bucks' overtime win over the Philadelphia 76ers occurred, I feel different about tomorrow's game definitely. We just need to play defense, play our hearts out on defense is the main thing. Defense wins Championships man look at Detroit (consist of defensive players/specialists mainly). We will need to get Michael Redd with tight pressure all over the court, Jason Kidd will do a good job on TJ Ford, Andrew Bogut is going to get facialed by one of the two (either Vince Carter or Richard Jefferson). They did not put doubt into me, they just changed the way I view their team.


----------



## Phenom Z28

I also feel differently about the Bucks...I'm 65-35 on NJ winning the game, 40/60 on them covering the spread. I just couldn't wait to start betting on games again


----------



## Dooch

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I also feel differently about the Bucks...I'm 65-35 on NJ winning the game, 40/60 on them covering the spread. I just couldn't wait to start betting on games again


LOL yea, I could tell. Betting 50,000 UCash points on one basketball game. :biggrin: Go Nets!


----------



## rocketeer

Dooch said:


> The suprising thing in my view for the game between the Philadelphia 76ers and Milwaukee Bucks is that TJ Ford had 14 assists! What is going on! No defense.


why is that shocking? that is what tj ford does. he is back and as good or better than ever. expect a lot more games from him where he drops 10+ assists. him getting 14 shouldn't be a surprise at all.


----------



## Dooch

rocketeer said:


> why is that shocking? that is what tj ford does. he is back and as good or better than ever. expect a lot more games from him where he drops 10+ assists. him getting 14 shouldn't be a surprise at all.


Still TJ Ford usually does not get double digits in assists in a lot of games. He gets close to double digits in assists for most of his games. But 14 assists for a season opener coming back from injury, is pretty ****ing amazing.


----------



## Dez24

inuyasha232 said:


> havent done this in a while.
> 
> kidd>ford-- ford is still rehabbing and wont be the same player that was goin to shine years ago.kidd basically owns him in every category,but i hope for ford to hav a good game and season.
> 
> nets



TJ Ford has even improved since coming back from his injury. So, he is still the same player he was pre-injury, just as quick with a better jump shot. I'm not saying he is better than Kidd, just that is is the same player, if not a little better.


----------



## L

Dez24 said:


> TJ Ford has even improved since coming back from his injury. So, he is still the same player he was pre-injury, just as quick with a better jump shot. I'm not saying he is better than Kidd, just that is is the same player, if not a little better.


ok 1st, that post was b4 the game, so i expected ford to be slower in movement.
2nd, u just said ford is not as good as kidd, but then u say he might be a little better than kidd? :raised_ey 
ford is still not at kidd's level.he had one good game back from injury and now u think hes at kidd's level or higher?

oh, and congrats on ur win against the sixers. :clap:
PS: i love tj as a player, and his game reminds of kidd in some intances, but hes not at that level,yet..... :biggrin:


----------



## Dez24

rocketeer said:


> why is that shocking? that is what tj ford does. he is back and as good or better than ever. expect a lot more games from him where he drops 10+ assists. him getting 14 shouldn't be a surprise at all.



Bucks fan here and this is what we have come to expect from TJ. It was awesome to see back on the court.


----------



## Dumpy

kamaze said:


> p.s. Curious why you think Plananic would struggle if he plays DUMPY


No particular reason. I also think that RJ will hit a shot from around 50-60 feet at the buzzer at the end of the 3rd quarter. It will leave him in hysterics.


----------



## GM3

Dooch said:


> :biggrin: Me too. A lot of UCash riding on this game against the Milwaukee Bucks. I need to see a couple of highlight plays and a win out of the deal. Go Nets!!


I got 20,000 ucuash on this game as well. TJ Ford played amazing yesterday im a little worried Kidd wont be able to contain him.


----------



## HB

Their guys played a ton load of minutes in that overtime win. It should be to the nets advantage since they obviously are better rested


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

MAN I'm excited.. :clap: ..

The NBA is about to start for real in what, 6 hours..

If just I had a Bull I would ride it while screaming YIIIIHAAAA..

Oh, and I'm also without the hat.. But what the heck...

GO NETS..


----------



## XRay34

Say what Cliff Robinson starting?


----------



## Petey

Carter15Nets said:


> Say what Cliff Robinson starting?


If Collins is out, Welcome to BBB.net! Sure you'll love it here.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Petey said:


> If Collins is out, Welcome to BBB.net! Sure you'll love it here.
> 
> -Petey



Thanks, this site does own.

I was hoping Marc Jackson started

Cliff better D though


----------



## kdub

DAMN

I won't be able to watch this. Midterms galore. Woopee.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

kdub said:


> DAMN
> 
> I won't be able to watch this. Midterms galore. Woopee.


 get your priorities straight! nets>>>>>midterms.


----------



## Netted

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> get your priorities straight! nets>>>>>midterms.


Right. What good is college if they can't even teach you how to prioritize properly.


----------



## kdub

Netted- said:


> Right. What good is college if they can't even teach you how to prioritize properly.


 :biggrin: Todd and Netted. I'll see what I can do :angel:


----------



## VC_15

Nets will win 105-93

Kidd: 14pts 8 rebounds 7 assists

VC: 25 pts 5 rebounds 4 assists

Rj: 21pts 6 rebounds 2 assists.


----------



## Dooch

I am going to arrive at Continental Airlines Arena at around 5 PM. I cannot wait I have been pumped all day even in school lol!! Go Nets!


----------



## Netted

VC_15 said:


> Nets will win 105-93
> 
> Kidd: 14pts 8 rebounds 7 assists
> 
> VC: 25 pts 5 rebounds 4 assists
> 
> Rj: 21pts 6 rebounds 2 assists.


Too many points to give up. I want a blow out! Something like what the Hornets did to the Kings would be nice. :biggrin: 

Hell, I'll take a one point win.


----------



## Dooch

Netted- said:


> Too many points to give up. I want a blow out! Something like what the Hornets did to the Kings would be nice. :biggrin:
> 
> Hell, I'll take a one point win.


No doubt I would take a 1 point win too man. A win is a win. :cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## Dooch

Everyone hold the boards down tonight. Going to Continental Airlines Arena, I'll be back on after the game is finished and I return home. Go Nets!! :clap:


----------



## JCB

this sucks . . . . . my cousin just got sick and will be unable to attend the game with me tonight


----------



## Vincanity15311

i dunno if htis has been asked yet... but is it in HD


----------



## Boshevik

How are the Nets going to be able to stop Criss Angel Mindfreak! He can drive mandy moore around blindfolded!!


----------



## L

Boshevik said:


> How are the Nets going to be able to stop Criss Angel Mindfreak! He can drive mandy moore around blindfolded!!


im now goin to hav nightmares.


----------



## Mogriffjr

man 99 replies already lol...geez...game is almost here fellas...


----------



## jarkid

go nets, i'd like to watch krstic vs bogut.


----------



## Brolic

6 minutes till pregame


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Mogriffjr said:


> man 99 replies already lol...geez...game is almost here fellas...


 Its so soon..I can't wait. Its been so long since a Nets game that actually counted for something.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Im rooting for the Nets on this occasion who is with me in my decision?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Im rooting for the Nets on this occasion who is with me in my decision?


 everyone who posts on here?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

How long til someone makes a really bad Marc and Mark Jackson joke?


----------



## Sánchez AF

Guess Whos back ? Ready for start of the Season


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Marv Albert already did

"Your the highest jumping Marc Jackson here"


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Marv Albert already did
> 
> "Your the highest jumping Marc Jackson here"


 :sigh: what a shame I missed that one.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Brooklyn said:


> Guess Whos back ? Ready for start of the Season


 welcome back!


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Theres plenty more were that came from Im sure of it


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

According to YES, looks like collins is in as the starter.

And Bogut is out of the starting lineup for the Bucks?


----------



## Sánchez AF

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> welcome back!


Thanks, Lets get this started


----------



## Petey

Brooklyn said:


> Guess Whos back ? Ready for start of the Season


Welcome back Brooklyn!

-Petey


----------



## O.T.

The Nets forums is always the busiest I guess we have the best fans. We should win tonight bucks played ot last night hope there tired. I hope someone posts here who is watching the game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

only a few more minutes.....getting pumped up.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

O.T. said:


> The Nets forums is always the busiest I guess we have the best fans. We should win tonight bucks played ot last night hope there tired. I hope someone posts here who is watching the game



I'm on it


----------



## Sánchez AF

Petey said:


> Welcome back Brooklyn!
> 
> -Petey



thanks Petey its been a while :cheers:


----------



## Lord-SMX

Carter15Nets said:


> Thanks, this site does own.
> 
> I was hoping Marc Jackson started
> 
> Cliff better D though


 they want jax to be a scoring big off the bench! Also cliff knows the plays better then jax


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

First home sell out since 1997! Its getting closer and closer to tip off


----------



## Petey

Brooklyn said:


> thanks Petey its been a while :cheers:


 Yeah, we are only missing Vinsane.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

O.T. said:


> The Nets forums is always the busiest I guess we have the best fans. We should win tonight bucks played ot last night hope there tired. I hope someone posts here who is watching the game


 yea also aren't we playin @ home?


----------



## BeeOBee

This song gets me pumped up about Vince Carter:

http://media.putfile.com/Onyx---Slam-Harder


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Lord-SMX said:


> yea also aren't we playin @ home?


 yep


----------



## O.T.

Petey said:


> Yeah, we are only missing Vinsane.
> 
> -Petey


I am Vinsane i just forgot my password


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

BeeOBee said:


> This song gets me pumped up about Vince Carter:
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/Onyx---Slam-Harder


 who slams harder, onyx of vince carter?


----------



## BeeOBee

BeeOBee said:


> This song gets me pumped up about Vince Carter:
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/Onyx---Slam-Harder


They should do a remix for the games that says "who slams harder RJ or Vince Carter?" and show highlights.


----------



## Petey

O.T. said:


> I am Vinsane i just forgot my password


Oh you *******... PM me later, we'll fix that after the game.

Welcome back!

And yes, It was a nice DUNK!

-Petey


----------



## MrCharisma

It's finally here...it's really here...I'm so... ::can't finish without crying::


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> And yes, It was a nice DUNK!
> 
> -Petey


:laugh:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

"Stay classy, New Jersey"~RJ

doing the player introductions now...


----------



## Vincanity15311

RJ took my sig which i took from Anchorman.. but w/e lol


----------



## XRay34

Omfg Nba Is Here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

oh man, collins rocking the braids


----------



## XRay34

Pretty weak intro


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

and here we go....


----------



## jarkid

what time will the game start?
i can't wait........i woke up 1 hour ago, but wait til now, the game is still not started.. :curse:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Bucks win the tip.

RJ almost steals it, goes out off of him.

Redd misses, loose ball foul on Bogut


----------



## Petey

AH Redd throws it up, Collins is fouled by Bogut on the board.

Krstic w/ a travel on the other end.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad called for the travel under the hoop.

Magloire misses, rebound RJ....

Kidd to RJ, misses the three.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Bogut misses from way out.

Rebound Kidd, vince gets it knocked away.

Collins fouled under the hoop and can't hit, but going to the line.


----------



## Vincanity15311

Collins still cant finish haha... good pass tho


----------



## Vinsane

I'm Back 
I bet the defense is stuck in on Vince


----------



## Petey

DAMN, what a sweet play, Carter to Krstic off his fingers, right to Collins, fouled.

Misses the 1st, what an poor start on both teams.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Jason Collins 1st Net to score


1-0 NJ


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Collins misses the first FT....hits the second. Nets up 1-0.

Bogut misses a few times...Vince misses a three


----------



## XRay34

Pathetic offensive start but defense playing great


----------



## Vincanity15311

Collins first 3 points of season


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Offensive foul on simmons, his 2nd.

Kidd finds collins for a jumper from far out. Nets up 3-0


----------



## Nets0701

I'm impressed with Collins and Bogut sofar.


----------



## Vinsane

If vince drove like Rj he would be better


----------



## Petey

Haha, Collins with the jumper from the elbow.

He's going to be our lead scorer this year for sure!

How many misses and rebounds will Bogut get?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince fouls Bogut, he hits one of 2. Nets up 3-1.

Foul on Magloire


----------



## Nets0701

Ouch, Krstic takes a hard hit


----------



## Petey

RJ backing down Ford... it was pretty.

Bucks picking up tons of fouls...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ hits in the paint. Nets up 5-1.

Rebound Kidd. Vince misses, nenad misses the tip...collins fouled.


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Haha, Collins with the jumper from the elbow.
> 
> He's going to be our lead scorer this year for sure!
> 
> How many misses and rebounds will Bogut get?
> 
> -Petey


wasup petey i'm back


----------



## Vinsane

carter 0-4 ?????


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd misses, rebound bucks...

Offensive foul on Magloire. His 2nd. Bucks are getting in some early foul trouble.


----------



## Petey

Offensive on Magloire... second, that was quick.

Wow

What a pass by Carter to Krstic, misses, boards and puts it in.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince with anice pass to nenad, he misses, rebounds and puts it in. Nets up 7-1.

Vince with the nice block on Redd!


----------



## XRay34

Vince rejects Redd


----------



## Vincanity15311

Thats right mark jackson just said "Great Defense by Vince Carter"


----------



## Petey

Wow... the Bucks might be a bit drained from last night.

They are 0-9 from the field.

Nets are only 3-11 themselves.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

nice we winnig vs bucks!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Airball by Ford.

Vince spins and hits. Nets up 9-1


----------



## Vincanity15311

VC Spinin lean in


----------



## Lord-SMX

9-1


----------



## XRay34

VC not human man


----------



## Petey

Wow, Vince is putting on a show, fouled by Redd, flips it up sideways... SCORES!

Won't count.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

vince scores bout time


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Gadzuric hits the Bucks first shot. Nets up 9-3.

Vince with a crazy shot, but it was after the foul by Redd.

Vince hits both from the line. Nets up 11-3.


----------



## XRay34

He got 6 points dude

Bucks got 3


----------



## Lord-SMX

who did krstic block?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> vince scores bout time


 :laugh: welcome back


----------



## Petey

Very sloppy ball by the Bucks, so many turn overs, so many fouls, so few feild goals.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Bucks turn it over.

Foul on Bell, RJ to the line. Hits both. Nets up 13-3


----------



## Lord-SMX

wow collins was leading the nets in scoring


----------



## Petey

Lord-SMX said:


> who did krstic block?


Bogut...

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Carter just picked up his 2nd... McInnis time?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul called on Vince...his second. Time out.


----------



## Lord-SMX

nice were getting quick fouls on them!


----------



## Lord-SMX

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Foul called on Vince...his second. Time out.


 ****


----------



## Lord-SMX

Lord-SMX said:


> ****


 Bucks: 
1-11(09.1%) FG%


----------



## Vinsane

vince won't score more than 15 damn :curse:


----------



## Lord-SMX

Vinsane said:


> vince won't score more than 15 damn :curse:


 dude vc can drop 20 in 10min! don't doubt the vinsanity


----------



## VCFSO2000

Vinsane said:


> vince won't score more than 15 damn :curse:


Why jump to such a rushed and ridiculous conclusion?


----------



## Lord-SMX

who did krstic block??


----------



## XRay34

Jason Collins > S.A.R.


----------



## Nets0701

Collins Haters, please stop.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Ford misses...nets running.

Kidd misses, collins tips it in. Nets up 15-3


----------



## MrCharisma

Collins looks great out there!


----------



## Lord-SMX

**** collins is doing nice! nets 15-3


----------



## Petey

Lord-SMX said:


> who did krstic block??


BOGUT!

Didn't I answer you already?

Collins is a machine.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

GO NETS!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Vinsane

VCFSO2000 said:


> Why jump to such a rushed and ridiculous conclusion?


Man I'm A O.G. on this site don't question me.......... Just playing
i Don't think he will score more than 15 is he out the game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Ford hits, Nets up 15-5.

Nenad misses, kidd taps it back out.

Collins hits a long jumper! He's feeling it. Nets up 17-5


----------



## Lord-SMX

krstic 2pts, 3blocks, 2boards 1-4 shooting!


----------



## Petey

Jason Collins again?

This is why he sat out pre-season, he's the new secret weapon...

17-5.

RJ puts it in, and the foul!

19-5!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Shades of Michael Jordan

19-5 NJ with FT coming up


----------



## jarkid

Petey said:


> BOGUT!
> 
> Didn't I answer you already?
> 
> Collins is a machine.
> 
> -Petey


but some page saysan Gadzuric missed Layup, Blocked by Nenad Krstic


----------



## VCFSO2000

Is Collins wearing number 15 tonight?

It's the only way I can explain his play.


----------



## Lord-SMX

now this is what i want to see from collins! 7pts 3boards (well more boards would be nice but we just making our shots!


----------



## XRay34

Krstic is a beast

4 Pts
2 Rebs
3 Blks


----------



## Petey

Krstic muscling in!

21-5.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ hits, and is fouled. misses the FT....

Kukoc misses...nenad hits down low.

Nets up 21-5


----------



## Lord-SMX

19-5 us


----------



## Lord-SMX

21-7  we let them score


----------



## HB

What the?? Is that vinsane i see?


----------



## Petey

Lord-SMX said:


> now this is what i want to see from collins! 7pts 3boards (well more boards would be nice but we just making our shots!


Dude... 3 boards in 8 minutes is great...

:/

-Petey


----------



## MrCharisma

Alright, McInnis is in...lets see if the offense holds up and we hold on to this big lead with him taking over.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Redd hits....McInnis in for Kidd.

RJ hits both at the line. 23-7 Nets


----------



## Nets0701

Subs come in. Jeff makes Nets debut


----------



## Vinsane

Jefferson thriving in the absence of vince


----------



## Lord-SMX

6-8(75.0%) we got to the line 8x already!


----------



## justasking?

:laugh: :laugh:


Lord-SMX said:


> 21-7  we let them score


----------



## Petey

Nothing new, Robinson w/ the miss.

Ford is having a pretty poor game. Maybe his conditioning is not where it needs to be!

-Petey


----------



## Sánchez AF

Its weird see Lamond Murray play lol


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> Jefferson thriving in the absence of vince


This is perfect, RJ can sit when Vince is back in.

What great depth just playing with the rotations.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Does anybody know who Latrell Spreweel plays for or if he plays at all


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> This is perfect, RJ can sit when Vince is back in.
> 
> What great depth just playing with the rotations.
> 
> -Petey


 Who needs either of them when you got jason collins!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> Does anybody know who Latrell Spreweel plays for or if he plays at all


 no one.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Brooklyn said:


> Its weird see Lamond Murray play lol


I don't like him. Never did.Never will.


----------



## Lord-SMX

nets 3 fouls
bucks: 10


----------



## MrCharisma

Vinsane said:


> Does anybody know who Latrell Spreweel plays for or if he plays at all


He hasn't signed with a team...I'm sure he deeply regrets not taking the Wolves' original extension offer a year back.


----------



## Lord-SMX

Petey said:


> Dude... 3 boards in 8 minutes is great...
> 
> :/
> 
> -Petey


 no i'm just saying that he would have more boards just that were making our shots or gettin to the line! Thus less rebounds


----------



## Petey

Ford w/ a foul, Murray to the line.

Ugly game... I LOVE IT!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

24-9 Njj!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Bucks hit 2 from the line.

Murray fouled, going to the line. Misses the first, hits the second. Nets up 24-9


----------



## Lord-SMX

Ford has a -48 efficency! Lol


----------



## Petey

AH Ford hit one... they are in double digits.

24-11; 1:45 to play.

Krstic to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

lets try keeping them under 10 pts for the first q


----------



## Lord-SMX

damn they scored well under 11


----------



## MrCharisma

Lammond with a terrible pass but at least he didn't give up on the defensive end


----------



## Lord-SMX

Krstic 6pts, 2boards, 3blocks 1foul!


----------



## Sánchez AF

Yeah Lamond thats what im talking about


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad draws the foul under the hoop...hits both

Bucks turn it over, Nets turn it over, Murray with a big block but fouled Redd doing so.


----------



## Petey

OMG!

MURRAY NOT GIVING UP!

Redd blocked, but fouled and going to the line.

Now every buck will foul out... Marc Jackson checking in... LOL

-Petey


----------



## Sánchez AF

Jackson IN!


----------



## Lord-SMX

we have double their pts! 26-13


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

yay! 3 points


----------



## Vincanity15311

Murray Threeee!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Redd hits both....

Murray with a big three. Nets up 29-13


----------



## XRay34

TJ Ford killing us


----------



## Lord-SMX

wow rape!! 29-13


----------



## XRay34

Way to close out quarter

TJ Ford dominating


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Ford drives and hits....mcinnis misses from half court.

After 1, Nets up 29-17


----------



## Lord-SMX

were gettin loose on d


----------



## Vinsane

cavs will be dangerous this year


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Scored about 18 in the final half of the first quarter.

Thats a 144 pace. Damn


----------



## Lord-SMX

ford has 8pts! Were beating them by 10+pts!


----------



## mjm1

Vinsane said:


> cavs will be dangerous this year


that is the most random comment i have read.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

damn.. end of the 1st quarter.... can anyone imagine the nets playing this hard in the playoffs...
yeah! duh.. i hope end up coming up at the top... we could end up being the 2nd best team in the eastern conference. Indiana Pacers .... grr!!! we desrve more recognitiion.... i hate being the underdogs


----------



## Vinsane

lebron going for a career high tonight


----------



## Lord-SMX

were gonna be dangerous this year!


----------



## Jizzy

We are killing these clowns!!!!! 


Bucks 187.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

....more MArc Jackson jokes


----------



## Lord-SMX

first half... how u like the nets?


----------



## Lord-SMX

jizzy said:


> We are killing these clowns!!!!!
> 
> 
> Bucks 187.


 lol


----------



## XRay34

29-20

Was 29-13


----------



## Vinsane

Can the bench hold it down


----------



## Lord-SMX

no 29-17


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kukoc nails the three.

Jackson has a shot go in and out.

Kukoc misses a three....offensive foul on jackson.

nets up 29-20


----------



## MrCharisma

Terrible lob by McInnis to Jackson, what was Jeff thinking.


----------



## XRay34

TJ F'N Ford


----------



## VCFSO2000

Can someone please tell me who's on the court now for NJ?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nice drive by zoran, hits a layup. 31-20.

Ford gets a nice roll....31-22

Murray turns it over, and then the nets knock it away.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VCFSO2000 said:


> Can someone please tell me who's on the court now for NJ?


 Cliff, Vince, Zoran, McInnis and Jackson


----------



## Lord-SMX

wow ford is doing well


----------



## VCFSO2000

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Cliff, Vince, Zoran, McInnis and Jackson


Man you're quick lol..Thanks man.


----------



## Nets0701

HMM...Wheres all the Jackson lovers now? Don't sayI told you so... You guys soooo overated him so far atleast.


----------



## Petey

Carter w/ a block on Simmons.

Carter has to take it to the basket.

Draw the fouls.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Nets playing like garbage now


----------



## Vincanity15311

ok J-Kidd Time


----------



## Lord-SMX

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/gamecast?gameId=251102017 for linups and crap


----------



## HB

VCFSO2000 said:


> Can someone please tell me who's on the court now for NJ?


You can listen to it for free on nba.com and watch updates on yahoo or something


----------



## AND1NBA

Damn there's 53 people in this thread! Are you guys even Nets fans?


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

damn.... the ball was knocked out of bounds by carter


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince misses a crazy shot, out of bouns off the nets. 

Nets up by 9


----------



## Vinsane

Nets0701 said:


> HMM...Wheres all the Jackson lovers now? Don't sayI told you so... You guys soooo overated him so far atleast.


He is a Beast


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

why are they pplaying like garbage?


----------



## Lord-SMX

yea man wtf? but ford is just hot rightnow


----------



## Vinsane

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Vince misses a crazy shot, out of bouns off the nets.
> 
> Nets up by 9


Thats what I mean by Vince alll these stupid shots


----------



## Vincanity15311

man they still having trouble rebounding


----------



## mjm1

njnetsrule_4ever said:


> why are they pplaying like garbage?


bench players, except for carter.


----------



## Vinsane

Bring back Kidd


----------



## XRay34

16 point lead down to 6 just like that


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Bell misses...foul on Zoran going for the rebound.

Williams hits a three...nets up 31-25 now


----------



## Petey

Jason Kidd waiting on the sideline waiting to come in.

Carter hits.

Bucks still on a 12-4 run...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits a long jumper. Ends a 12-2 run by the bucks.

Bell misses...foul on Jackson.

Kidd coming back in for McInnis.

Simmons hits a long jumper. Nets up 33-27


----------



## jarkid

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Bell misses...foul on Zoran going for the rebound.
> 
> Williams hits a three...nets up 31-25 now


Marc Jackson is struggling.Nets lead by 8.


----------



## XRay34

Zoran for 3

37-28


----------



## Petey

"Z for 3!"

Want to hear alot of that this season.

Collins ready to check in!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Nets getting owned on glass put Collins in


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Zoran for three! Nets back up by 9.

Magloire hits...nets up 36-29

Vince with dunk! Up 38-29


----------



## Petey

Haha, everyone just gets out of the way for Carter...

Nice Dunk (that commentary for for Vinsane)!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

When we lead too much, Frank let bench on, then we would be close to opponent


----------



## Lord-SMX

38-29


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Haha, everyone just gets out of the way for Carter...
> 
> Nice Dunk (that commentary for for Vinsane)!
> 
> -Petey


lol what kind of dunk


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul on Cliffy. Collins comes in for Jackson.

Simmons hits both from the line. 38-31


----------



## Lord-SMX

vc baby


----------



## XRay34

This is pathetic

38-33 now


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince turns it over, Mo Williams hits...Time out nets.

38-33 Nets.


----------



## Petey

38-32; Williams had drained one.

Bucks bench playing well, Nets call TO.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

wtf 5pt game


----------



## Vinsane

how does vince get ripped by a nobody


----------



## Lord-SMX

nets have 5 blocks... 3krstic 2vc


----------



## Lord-SMX

Vinsane said:


> how does vince get ripped by a nobody


 ???


----------



## Lord-SMX

wow 

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 47 (23 members and 24 guests)


----------



## Vinsane

How was the RJ turnover


----------



## Jizzy

Oh man, there coming back. Damn 3 point shooters.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ steps on the line and turns it over....

SImmons misses, rebound Vince...

Nenad with a nice post move. 40-33.


----------



## Lord-SMX

kidd
carter
rj
jax
krsitc


----------



## Lord-SMX

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> RJ steps on the line and turns it over....
> 
> SImmons misses, rebound Vince...
> 
> Nenad with a nice post move. 40-33.


 6ft hook


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Williams misses...kidd goes end to end and lays it in.

Nets back up by 9.

Bell misses, rebound collins..vince misses, rebound bucks.


----------



## Petey

Haha, if no one will run with Kidd, he'll take it himself.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

w/ our starters no one can touch us! 42-38


----------



## Vinsane

Anyone watchin the Ppistons and Sixers Game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Bogut hits and is fouled by Nenad. Misses the FT.

Collins hits another long one

Nets up 44-35


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> Anyone watchin the Ppistons and Sixers Game


 nope


----------



## Petey

Collins with 9!

Kidd in the post.

Williams w/ a 3.

Ford may sit alot longer...

RJ fouled.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

bum w/ range


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Williams hits a three.

RJ fouled. Time out.


----------



## Jizzy

Vinsane said:


> Anyone watchin the Ppistons and Sixers Game




Right here bro. Philly looks pathetic and confused.


----------



## XRay34

Who is this POS Moe Williams


----------



## Nets0701

Collins is da man, hah u haters!


----------



## Lord-SMX

44-38


----------



## Lord-SMX

hay i take offense to that!


----------



## Lord-SMX

Lord-SMX said:


> hay i take offense to that!


 sorry i take offense to that!


----------



## Lord-SMX

Nets0701 said:


> Collins is da man, hah u haters!


 **** i take offense to that!!!


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> Who is this POS Moe Williams


Dude can play , he'd be starting for a couple of teams. Unfortunately TJ Ford is a better player. Williams was pretty good in Utah when he was playing for them.


----------



## Lord-SMX

8 ****ing turnovers!! !WTF?


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> Dude can play , he'd be starting for a couple of teams. Unfortunately TJ Ford is a better player. Williams was pretty good in Utah when he was playing for them.


He's been a great backup, wanted the Nets to get him. Was upset when the Bucks traded him to the Rockets to clear space a few years ago...

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

wheres? everyone?


----------



## Lord-SMX

Hbwoy said:


> Dude can play , he'd be starting for a couple of teams. Unfortunately TJ Ford is a better player. Williams was pretty good in Utah when he was playing for them.


 true


----------



## VCFSO2000

Nets0701 said:


> Collins is da man, hah u haters!


He won't be for long. This is just a game-length bandwagon. Some guys'll turn on him sooner rather than later.


----------



## Petey

Ford to Redd, Bucks w/in 4...

Krstic w/ his 3rd foul.

Bogut to the line.

Robinson coming in.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

omg 46-42


----------



## jarkid

46:42 Nets
....too bd


----------



## Vinsane

Is Vince just standing off in a corner letting Rj go Iso
because it seems like he aint doing crap


----------



## Lord-SMX

VCFSO2000 said:


> He won't be for long. This is just a game-length bandwagon. Some guys'll turn on him sooner rather than later.


 true dat


----------



## XRay34

This is disgraceful

21-5 lead against a team who played in long game last night then blow it same half


----------



## Petey

Bogut, 1 of 2.

Bucks down 3.

Carter misses. Collins w/ nice D on Bogut, Jefferson to Carter for the Alley... NO.

Kidd to Jefferson.

Damn when Kidd is on the floor he has to make those passes, not RJ...

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

48-46 Halftime

Disgusting considering 21-5 at one point

Kidd idiot pass


----------



## Petey

Jeez... Ford hits a 3 to end the half.

Nets up 2.

-Petey


----------



## AND1NBA

It's all Franks fault! He keeps on changing the damn line-up every 2 minute!


----------



## HB

Sloppy sloppy sloppy. Hope they clean up their act this second half


----------



## Jizzy

No dammit. How can this happen. Cmon our bench needs to step up. Mcinnis and Mjax especially.


----------



## mjm1

Hbwoy said:


> Sloppy sloppy sloppy. Hope they clean up their act half this second half


****!


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

its still early sooo we should not panic...

eveyrone is making a really good point about vince missing easy shots...


----------



## jarkid

Omg 48-46


----------



## Vinsane

I can tell you right now nets lose vince scores less than 20 j kidd scores less than 10 someone garbage or leading scorer disappointing opening night


----------



## XRay34

Petey said:


> Nothing new, Robinson w/ the miss.
> 
> Ford is having a pretty poor game. Maybe his conditioning is not where it needs to be!
> 
> -Petey



RIIIIIIIIIIGHT


----------



## VCFSO2000

Those who are watching the games.

I would really appreciated it if someone told me what is wrond(if there is something wrong) with the following players:

VC:
JK:
Marc Jackson:


----------



## Vinsane

njnetsrule_4ever said:


> its still early sooo we should not panic...
> 
> eveyrone is making a really good point about vince missing easy shots...


I'm not watching the game but I'm betting at least two of his shots he missed he could have made if it wasnt a stupid shot


----------



## VCFSO2000

Vinsane said:


> I can tell you right now nets lose vince scores less than 20 j kidd scores less than 10 someone garbage or leading scorer disappointing opening night


Nice to see you're an optimistic dude lol..Just messing witcha...


----------



## Lord-SMX

wtf 48-46


----------



## Mogriffjr

lol u guys need to slooooow down...no suicide tonight...


----------



## VCFSO2000

Vinsane said:


> I'm not watching the game but I'm betting at least two of his shots he missed he could have made if it wasnt a stupid shot


Yes!! My favorite type of VC fan...Those who have known about his flaws since his TOR days(or earlier) and acknowledge them. Not those ''VC can do no wrong'' types.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Its all good. Nets are just settign up a little drama for the sellout crowd


----------



## Jizzy

Godammit.


----------



## HB

VCFSO2000 said:


> Yes!! My favorite type of VC fan...Those who have known about his flaws since his TOR days(or earlier) and acknowledge them. Not those ''VC can do no wrong'' types.


After a few more comments by Vinsane, you will change your stance.


----------



## Lord-SMX

halftime


----------



## Jizzy

We lost. Bucks are taking over. Our bench is not playing.


Sorry to say but...


Nets 187.


----------



## AND1NBA

LIVE TV FEED FOR ANYONE WHO CAN'T WATCH THE GAME!!!! WOOT!:

http://live-foot.com/televisions/israel/livesports2


----------



## Lord-SMX

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Its all good. Nets are just settign up a little drama for the sellout crowd


 nice we sold out!


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> After a few more comments by Vinsane, you will change your stance.


Haha, Vinsane is awesome... He adds alot of color to all our game threads.

Think he already left thinking Carter won't play much w/ the blowout we potentially had going.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

Hbwoy said:


> After a few more comments by Vinsane, you will change your stance.



You're sure about that? I've always thought of him as a guy doesn't have clouded reason.


----------



## Jizzy

AND1NBA said:


> LIVE TV FEED FOR ANYONE WHO CAN'T WATCH THE GAME!!!! WOOT!:
> 
> http://live-foot.com/televisions/israel/livesports2




I love you. You get rep points.


----------



## Mogriffjr

AND1NBA said:


> LIVE TV FEED FOR ANYONE WHO CAN'T WATCH THE GAME!!!! WOOT!:
> 
> http://live-foot.com/televisions/israel/livesports2


OMG YOU ARE THE GREATEST...U GET REP POINTS, HALF MY POINTS ON HERE!!! WOOT!!...yay


----------



## Petey

AND1NBA said:


> LIVE TV FEED FOR ANYONE WHO CAN'T WATCH THE GAME!!!! WOOT!:
> 
> http://live-foot.com/televisions/israel/livesports2


Wow, pretty cool, just posted it for the other guys in a new thread.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Vince would do better if he didn't run to the three point line on a fast break


----------



## HB

AND1NBA said:


> LIVE TV FEED FOR ANYONE WHO CAN'T WATCH THE GAME!!!! WOOT!:
> 
> http://live-foot.com/televisions/israel/livesports2



REP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dumpy

AND1NBA said:


> LIVE TV FEED FOR ANYONE WHO CAN'T WATCH THE GAME!!!! WOOT!:
> 
> http://live-foot.com/televisions/israel/livesports2


how the heck did you find that? how many games do they carry?


----------



## XRay34

2nd half begins with NJ UP by freakin 2 after leading 29-13 vs tired team


----------



## XRay34

vince awful tonight


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

what is wrong with carter? and his shooting?


----------



## Petey

Collins with a rare miss.

And the Bucks turn the ball over.

We need to put some distance.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Tie game

unreal


----------



## Vinsane

njnetsrule_4ever said:


> what is wrong with carter? and his shooting?


And I was sure he would drop 20+


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses the 3 and he was uncovered.

Kidd w/ another board.

How many does he have tonight already?

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

We lost F this


----------



## Petey

Wow, we are 2:54 in, and Bucks have the only basket... very cry.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Bucks lead

Who woulda thought when it was 29-13

48394 offensive rebs for Mil


----------



## Lord-SMX

omfg wtf were loosing!


----------



## XRay34

Bucks up 3

19 point swing


----------



## Petey

Krstic over Bogut!

Great jump hook.

His 3rd of the night.

10 points for Krstic.

If the Nets aren't gonna shot, the Nets have to keep going back to Krstic cause he'll throw up the rock.

Redd hits a 3.

53-50, Bucks.

Ugly!

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

Soo...When did kidd rack up 8 assists?


----------



## Mogriffjr

Bogut has been cleaning up on the glass...seems like a good offensive rebounder...Krstic is just silly in the post...


----------



## Petey

Krstic wants to rebound better?

Rips the board from Magloires hands and throws it down.

Tied... 53-53.

Redd attacks the basket, has 2.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

Krstic with the tough rebound...slam... A BEAST I TELL YOU!


----------



## HB

Kristic with a sweeet move and the dunk


----------



## Lord-SMX

Krstic 12pts, 4boards, 3blocks, 1steal, 1dimes, 3fouls!


----------



## Petey

VCFSO2000 said:


> Soo...When did kidd rack up 8 assists?


No clue but he's not scoring...

RJ is fouled.

Called on Bogut, only his 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

If we lose, I will die.


----------



## Mogriffjr

After taking some outside shots, Nets start taking it to the hole...the offense does much fluid...Krstic is awesome BTW...


----------



## Lord-SMX

damn Andrew B. has 8pts and 11boards! also 3 dimes


----------



## Petey

Haha, Marv is great.

'Carter pulls a double spin on that play.'

Fouled. Going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Lord-SMX said:


> damn Andrew B. has 8pts and 11boards! also 3 dimes


How many offensive?

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

lol VC did some weird spin in mid air...wow if he woulda made that...VC to the line...


----------



## wonka137

wow carter is freakin hot garbage this game, and krstic is our only good player
--- all I want to ask is how long till you guys think frank will be fired? the guy is easily the worst coach in the league I'm not sure why its taken our front office so long to figure it out


----------



## HB

Vince shoulda hit that


----------



## Petey

Bogut w/ another offensive, and converts...

Damn.

Bucks up 2.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

How has the fastbreak been thus far?


----------



## Petey

wonka137 said:


> wow carter is freakin hot garbage this game, and krstic is our only good player


Welcome to BBB.net wonka137, sure you'll love it here.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Why is our bench and players smiling. Do they not realize we are losing.


----------



## VCFSO2000

wonka137 said:


> wow carter is freakin hot garbage this game, and krstic is our only good player


Welcome to BBB.net,sure you'll like it here.

Oh and btw,way to make a big splash with your first post.


----------



## XRay34

Kidd hits

59-57


----------



## Petey

Kidd now has 9 assists, Krstic w/ another block.

Kidd hits.

Mo Williams responds.

59-59.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

They are not human

Williams, Ford, Redd

this team scary


----------



## Vinsane

why didnt we just pick up sar if we are gettin outrebounded by a rookie center imagine what we will be like against shaq, jermaine, and the wallaces


----------



## Mogriffjr

Kidd to VC....alley...OOP! tie game...


----------



## AIFAN3

looks live vince is taking one of his patented "night-offs" tonight


----------



## XRay34

Play Some F"n D!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Carter to Kidd...

3 ball.

Nets up 3.

-Petey


----------



## wonka137

Kidds going for triple double first game  I dont really care if carter has a bad game, but just wish he would stop shooting it when he is what 4-15? get the ball to krstic-
oh my god will carter at least play some defense? this is a joke


----------



## VCFSO2000

Kidd on his way to a triple double.

Just needs to score a little to make that happen, though.


----------



## XRay34

They don't miss man


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC to Kidd for 3....3 POINT LEAD!


----------



## Petey

Jefferson driving, drops it off to Collins.

Collins hits.

He has 11.

Krstic goes down, no foul.

Redd hits a tough shot.

-Petey


----------



## Guest

Bogut seems to be even stronger than yesterday after he had some problems at the beginning


----------



## Mogriffjr

RJ nice pass to Collins for the dunk...


----------



## XRay34

lol blocking foul


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses the next open 3, then called on a blocking foul going the other way.

Tough game.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

AIFAN3 said:


> looks live vince is taking one of his patented "night-offs" tonight


There's a difference between an ''off-night'' and a ''night-off'' my friend. You're claiming he's not giving a maximum effort.


----------



## Lord-SMX

64-63 what happened we were up 29-13


----------



## XRay34

Its over they unconscious


----------



## Charlie Brown

The Nets inability to guard quick players forcing them into zone, against a good shooting team none the less, is killing them.


----------



## Petey

Wow, Redd w/ a 3 point play. 19 in the game, 11 in the quarter, and 7 in a row for the Bucks.

Impressive.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

Games like these will make hard to keep JK's minutes down.


----------



## Vinsane

anybody think kidd should have hired a shooting coach or something


----------



## wonka137

Why do we let cliff Rob play at all? The guy is probably one of the worst players in the league and yet he gets 20 minutes


----------



## Charlie Brown

The Nets really need to start boxing out Bogut.


----------



## squaleca

what happened to the feed its not working anymore???


----------



## jmk

You heard it hear first, fellas. If you're down by 2 in the 3rd, the game is *over*!


----------



## Petey

Redd again.

The Nets should try to put Kidd on him for a bit.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

7-0 Run Bucks

68-64 Bucks

Moe Williams and Michael Redd semen all over continental airlines court


----------



## eLonePB

We are giving them too much confidence. It's time to start bruising some Bucks.


----------



## Jizzy

We lost.


----------



## Charlie Brown

I want to see the Nets give Krstic more touches in the paint.


----------



## Vinsane

How many points does redd have this quarter


----------



## XRay34

71-64 Bucks

10-0 Run

Redd going for 40 (In 2nd half)


----------



## eLonePB

Can someone please put a hand up in Redd's face?????


----------



## Petey

Redd w/ a 3, he puts the Bucks up by 7.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

That 7 pt deficit looks like a mountain climb lol


----------



## AIFAN3

Redd is showing your so called "big 3" how it's done


----------



## eLonePB

While we're at it... can someone please make a free throw?


----------



## Petey

eLonePB said:


> Can someone please put a hand up in Redd's face?????


We should throw Kidd on him.

Welcome to BBB.net sure you'll have a great time with us... rooting hard for the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## jmk

True signs of the bandwagoner:

Unbelievably overly optimistic when a team is winning (or not playing)

Pathetic rants when a team is losing

It's annoying. Just quit it.


----------



## XRay34

They quit

73-65 Bucks

Redd like 20 in 3rd

all easy points, no D


----------



## Petey

Wow, Redd puts back in his miss.

Nets down 8 going into the 4th.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

what is the score????


----------



## wonka137

haha oh my god marc jackson and cliff are horrible lol


----------



## Vinsane

jmk said:


> True signs of the bandwagoner:
> 
> Unbelievably overly optimistic when a team is winning (or not playing)
> 
> Pathetic rants when a team is losing
> 
> It's annoying. Just quit it.


Hey man go back to where you came from


----------



## eLonePB

Those boo's are well deserved. A very poor showing. We don't look like we are running any plays. It's just one on one with RJ or Carter.

I'm putting this one on Frank right now. Call a damn post-up, and play some slow down halfcourt offense. Get Kristic some touches... post up Carter, work the ball around!!!!

So far, there is nothing new about this Nets team. Same problems as last year so far.. only one game of course


----------



## Jizzy

Might as well see who we are facing next. We lost. If we keep playing like this we won't make the playoffs. Although 2 lottery picks would be kinda cool.


----------



## Charlie Brown

Boo birds out on opening night. :curse:


----------



## jmk

Vinsane said:


> Hey man go back to where you came from


You mean New Jersey? I'm already there.


----------



## Nets0701

Whoever was also on the foulshot bandwagon is looking like idiots. We cant buy a foul shot for our life.


----------



## MrCharisma

jmk said:


> True signs of the bandwagoner:
> 
> Unbelievably overly optimistic when a team is winning (or not playing)
> 
> Pathetic rants when a team is losing
> 
> It's annoying. Just quit it.


Didn't you just say if we're down by 2 in the 3rd quarter then the game is over though?


----------



## AIFAN3

This is what happens when your main scoring option (VC) isn't invovled in the offense teams can now focus on the other lesser scoring options and make it hell for the team to score..


----------



## Charlie Brown

jizzy said:


> Might as well see who we are facing next. We lost. If we keep playing like this we won't make the playoffs. Although 2 lottery picks would be kinda cool.


Jeez, it's the freaking first game of the season.

And it isn't even over yet.


----------



## fruitcake

jmk said:


> True signs of the bandwagoner:
> 
> Unbelievably overly optimistic when a team is winning (or not playing)
> 
> *Pathetic rants when a team is losing*
> 
> It's annoying. Just quit it.


what pathetic rants? we all beleive that the nets are still going to win!!!


----------



## VC posterized me

Way to talented to be going on so many scoreless runs. I think we have two 10(+)-0 runs by the Bucks already.


----------



## XRay34

MrCharisma said:


> Didn't you just say if we're down by 2 in the 3rd quarter then the game is over though?


25 point swing

ya so much optimism

[strike]loser[/strike]

*No need for name calling. *


----------



## 7M3

The Nets are no longer even attempting to play defense.


----------



## jmk

MrCharisma said:


> Didn't you just say if we're down by 2 in the 3rd quarter then the game is over though?


Sarcasm.


----------



## Vinsane

Correct me if i'm wrong but i thougth the bucks traded desmond mason so how are out top two scorers being held back


----------



## Lord-SMX

omfg wat the hell is happening?


----------



## Charlie Brown

AIFAN3 said:


> This is what happens when your main scoring option (VC) isn't invovled in the offense teams can now focus on the other lesser scoring options and make it hell for the team to score..


I thought it had more to do with taking too many jumpers and not driving to the rim enough.

That, and missing too many free throws.


----------



## fruitcake

i want some play by play!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX

wow this sux


----------



## Jizzy

At least Miami is also losing. Just hate this loss.


----------



## eLonePB

lol Redd misses and we can't get a rebound... ::sigh::


----------



## Petey

OMG, did Robinson just knock the rebound out of Jackson's hand?

Redd then hits.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

nets -9


----------



## MrCharisma

jmk said:


> Sarcasm.


lol sorry...completely missed it among all of the other posters bashing.


----------



## XRay34

28 point swing
redd on fire

so much optimism


----------



## jmk

fruitcake said:


> i want some play by play!!!


Redd shoots. Redd scores. Repeat.


----------



## wonka137

I hope cliff has a heart attack from being too fat, worst player in the league


----------



## Air Fly

OH WEL...Nets are losing to the bucks? just great! :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Lord-SMX

wtf is w/ the bucks and offensive boards?


----------



## Charlie Brown

If the Nets can get a couple stops, I think they can get their offense going.


----------



## Lord-SMX

nets still down 9


----------



## VC posterized me

Redd needs to be fouled.....hard.....now. Bowen has no problem giving a little wakeup call to a hot player, and he's considered one of if not the best G/F defender in all of the NBA.


----------



## Lord-SMX

wtf zoron keep the ****ing ball!


----------



## Petey

Nets down 11.

Nets time out...

-Petey


----------



## eLonePB

CAN WE PLEASE GET A POST UP AND RUN A NORMAL NBA PLAY??!?! Why is everything a friggin dribble drive toss up against 4 players?!


----------



## Lord-SMX

nets down 11


----------



## kdub

Vinsane said:


> Hey man go back to where you came from


hey he's back! as one dimensional as they get, as always.

I thought you were banned? :dead:


----------



## XRay34

Nets 0-1

Lost to a team that looked dead tired and was down 29-13

Instead give them momentum and get blown out

should be 40 point swing soon with redd not missing and williams


----------



## Lord-SMX

play kidd, carter, rj for the rest of the game!


----------



## wonka137

haha when you have gadzuric dunking on you, you know your not trying at all :banana:


----------



## Petey

kdub said:


> hey he's back! as one dimensional as they get, as always.
> 
> I thought you were banned? :dead:


Vinsane has been suspended once, but not banned.

He just left for the offseason.

-Petey


----------



## Charlie Brown

wonka137 said:


> I hope cliff has a heart attack from being too fat, worst player in the league


Classless post.


----------



## Lord-SMX

there is still 9min left! and we only down 11!


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Vinsane has been suspended once, but not banned.
> 
> He just left for the offseason.
> 
> -Petey


I've been suspended I don't remember


----------



## eLonePB

Once again, we don't get a rebound, and they capitolize. This is going to get very old very quick this season.


----------



## kdub

Petey said:


> Vinsane has been suspended once, but not banned.
> 
> He just left for the offseason.
> 
> -Petey


Damn.


----------



## AIFAN3

Rofl At The Nets Fans


----------



## XRay34

Dunno if it could get worse

Guy misses a 3, and who rebounds it? Same guy


----------



## fruitcake

the miraculous comeback is about to take place.


----------



## Lord-SMX

omfg down 83-69


----------



## Sánchez AF

89-69 cant ****ing believe it


----------



## Lord-SMX

Milwaukee offensive rebound.

wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????


----------



## eLonePB

We can't even win a jumpball between Mo Will and RJ...


----------



## Vinsane

Who's on the floor


----------



## Jizzy

I can't belive this.


----------



## Sánchez AF

No much to worry i mean is first game of the season, We still have enough games


----------



## Lord-SMX

vince foul'd what the **** are the nets doign?


----------



## XRay34

Michael Redd outscoring the Nets in 2nd half


----------



## VCFSO2000

I want this loss. It'll be useful.

Bring Nets fans back to earth. As well as the team.


----------



## Lord-SMX

vince has to up his d... redd alreayd had 28 ****ing pts


----------



## Petey

AIFAN3 said:


> Rofl At The Nets Fans


How did the Bucks look last night?

-Petey


----------



## kdub

Lord-SMX said:


> Milwaukee offensive rebound.
> 
> wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????wtf????????????


you need more ram for you rig.


----------



## Lord-SMX

were ****ing down 16pts!


----------



## Rollydog

We done like Zankou chicken.


----------



## Jizzy

F*** this. How can we f***** lose.


----------



## fruitcake

what is the freakin score...i get 85-70 on internet


----------



## Lord-SMX

yea i know... i'm waiting for black friday... i'm probably gonna pickup a 2x 512mb


----------



## Petey

Redd again. Collins has to go put him on his ***.

Vince Carter slams it down off the offensive board.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

87-73


----------



## Charlie Brown

*and 1*


----------



## jarkid

damn...lose, why does lawrance frank always change the lineup


----------



## Petey

Jefferson spinning, fouled, hits AND 1!

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

i think vince is pissed!


----------



## Charlie Brown

Redd is just killing us.

At least he is on my fantasy team.


----------



## fruitcake

i think we are going to win this game


----------



## Petey

Redd over Kidd, 12-20.

Amazing.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Dont even know what to say


----------



## roro26

Why is everyone freaking out?? It's game 1 of 82, not to mention there's still time left.


----------



## kdub

Lord-SMX said:


> yea i know... i'm waiting for black friday... i'm probably gonna pickup a 2x 512mb


sounds good.


----------



## Vinsane

fruitcake said:


> i think we are going to win this game


you tryin to be funny


----------



## XRay34

Bucks are for real

Man I am in shock in what they/we did tonight

Amazing display by Milwaukee on both ends

Sickning and amazing


----------



## Lord-SMX

89-76

nets down 13 w/ 6 min left


----------



## AIFAN3

i want to see the NETS lose at least we gave them a fight last night Redd is just burning you guys :cheers: :clap:


----------



## kdub

Petey said:


> Redd over Kidd, 12-20.
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> -Petey


I used to think he was overrated.


----------



## Jizzy

Mother****er.


----------



## Vinsane

Celtics losing to Knicks
Philly might go 0-2
Toronto might lose to wizards so we will be tird for 2nd


----------



## jarkid

sigh, lawrance frank should learn how to lead a team!


----------



## Vinsane

kdub said:


> I used to think he was overrated.


he won't be like this all season


----------



## Petey

Wow, and now Mo Williams over Kidd.

Carter answers.

92-79.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

Vinsane said:


> you tryin to be funny


we are down by 13 with 6 min left to play.

the rockets were down by 13 with 35 seconds left to play

we have a chance..we have t-mac's cousin.


----------



## Jizzy

AIFAN3 said:


> i want to see the NETS lose at least we gave them a fight last night Redd is just burning you guys :cheers: :clap:




Why are you even here?


----------



## pinoyboy231

i swear we gotta win man these refs dont no **** either terrible calling omg...


----------



## wonka137

Frank is the worst coach in the league, I've been saying this, still have no idea why our retarded front office fired scott


----------



## jarkid

krstic is a nice shot-blocker, how say he is not a shot-blocker comapring the bosh..


----------



## XRay34

TJ Ford is a *'* scumbag


----------



## MrCharisma

Fight! Rj And Tj


----------



## Petey

Mo Williams and Jefferson going at each other.

Nice. RJ show your GUNS!

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

Fight Fight Fight!!!


----------



## Sánchez AF

What the **** with TJ who think he is ?


----------



## fruitcake

Brooklyn said:


> What the **** with TJ who think he is ?


kidd's son


----------



## Jizzy

***!!!!! We need help. Our bench sux.


----------



## pinoyboy231

we done we done we done!


----------



## Petey

Richard Jefferson has been ejected?

-Petey


----------



## Sánchez AF

Nah BS Call


----------



## pinoyboy231

He Got ****ing Ejected!


----------



## AIFAN3

complete destruction of the nets lets go Jefferson is frustrated and ejected! :clap: :biggrin:


----------



## Air Fly

Disgusting!!!


----------



## MrCharisma

Man Vince looked pissed, lets see if he uses this as motivation and brings us back! Down by 13, lets go!


----------



## roro26

I love this! Can't wait for the rematch between these two teams.


----------



## jmk

I'm pretty sure RJ could kick the **** out of TJ Ford and Mo Williams at the same time.


----------



## pinoyboy231

AIFAN3 said:


> complete destruction of the nets lets go Jefferson is frustrated and ejected! :clap: :biggrin:



SHUT UP AND LEAVE! :curse:


----------



## kidd2rj

that's a crappy ejection but if RJ is ejected then either ford or williams better be gone too.


----------



## fruitcake

MrCharisma said:


> Man Vince looked pissed, lets see if he uses this as motivation and brings us back! Down by 13, lets go!


yay how much time is left


----------



## pinoyboy231

jmk said:


> I'm pretty sure RJ could kick the **** out of TJ Ford and Mo Williams at the same time.



hell yeah!


----------



## Sánchez AF

I would love to see a Net with a strong foul on Ford thats what a good teamate would do, I know dont sounds pretty but help the team mates


----------



## wonka137

why do you wanna see the next matchup? we got our asses handed to us at home in the first game we suck


----------



## Petey

T on RJ and Mo Williams. Personal on TJ Ford.

Bucks get to pick a Nets shooter.

Jeez.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

who did RJ Take out


----------



## eLonePB

Are You Kidding Me!?!? Rj Ejected And Mo Will Or Tj Not?!?!?!


----------



## jarkid

we are finished !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

please don't change the lineup when we are leading so much, thanks.


----------



## kidd2rj

how is rj ejected but no bucks. cmon refs. be fair there.


----------



## pinoyboy231

What Kind Of Call Is That!? Refs These Days...


----------



## pinoyboy231

We Gotta Win!!!


----------



## AND1NBA

****ing Williams! He started this hole ****! Someone pop one in his ***!


----------



## Petey

Nets only down 10, with 4+ to play.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

We freakin suck.


----------



## fruitcake

Petey said:


> Nets only down 10, with 4+ to play.
> 
> -Petey


woohooo come on guys we cna do it


----------



## pinoyboy231

I Wanted Rj To Kick Fords ***


----------



## AND1NBA

Petey said:


> Nets only down 10, with 4+ to play.
> 
> -Petey


Not if the Nets keep fouling them every trip down! :curse:


----------



## kidd2rj

yeah rj created the contact but williams and ford started the altercation. just doesn't make sense to only eject rj there. especially in a nets home game. home court should count for something


----------



## justasking?

I cant believe this... Come one Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## Petey

kidd2rj said:


> yeah rj created the contact but williams and ford started the altercation. just doesn't make sense to only eject rj there. especially in a nets home game. home court should count for something


Mo Williams was ejected...

-Petey


----------



## funkylikemonkey

jizzy said:


> We freakin suck.


If your going to talk like that I don't want you reffering to them as "us"

I understand that we all had our expectations up, it was the first game, but it was only the first game also, the motion offense still has a lot of kinks to work out


----------



## Jizzy

It seems like last years team is better then this one.


----------



## pinoyboy231

mr. triple double almost has one


----------



## AIFAN3

you nets fans talked so much smack about this team during the offseason and look at u now :biggrin:


----------



## fruitcake

did jason kidd just miss 2 free throws?


----------



## roro26

wonka137 said:


> why do you wanna see the next matchup? we got our asses handed to us at home in the first game we suck


After one game, you're writing them off? Dude, it's game 1. Game one.


----------



## fruitcake

AIFAN3 said:


> you nets fan talked so much smack about this team during the offseason and look at u now :biggrin:


shut up game is not over


----------



## pinoyboy231

AIFAN3 said:


> you nets fan talked so much smack about this team during the offseason and look at u now :biggrin:



LEAVE!!! i dont see the sixers doin ne better


----------



## kidd2rj

Petey said:


> Mo Williams was ejected...
> 
> -Petey



i thought they said they changed that and he's still in. give rj a technical or something but ejection was not warranted in my opinion


----------



## Petey

AIFAN3 said:


> you nets fan talked so much smack about this team during the offseason and look at u now :biggrin:


Dude... There are over 100+ Nets fans, when 5 or 10 talk smack is that the whole forum?

Anyway, did you see your PM? This is a public warning for baiting.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

Petey said:


> Dude... There are over 100+ Nets fans, when 5 or 10 talk smack is that the whole forum?
> 
> Anyway, did you see your PM? This is a public warning for baiting.
> 
> -Petey



good job petey


----------



## jmk

AIFAN3 said:


> you nets fans talked so much smack about this team during the offseason and look at u now :biggrin:


Do you know what baiting is? If you'd like to be banned, keep it up.


----------



## eLonePB

Well we aren't going to win this one, but it's not over yet. Certainly a VERY poor showing for this team with such high expectations. There are A LOT of kinks to be worked out of this, but the Bucks did just absolutely NOT MISS. 

Regardless, we need work on our defense, and Lawrence Frank apparently still hasn't learned how to call a post-up play. Everytime we do that, we are succesful... he just doesn't seem to see it.

81 games left.


----------



## fruitcake

update on score and time left please??


----------



## AND1NBA

What a bad call on Carter. Redd was pushing off of him!


----------



## Jizzy

We lack hungriness.


----------



## MrCharisma

Petey said:


> Mo Williams was ejected...
> 
> -Petey


No he wasn't, he's relaxing on the Milwaukee bench.


----------



## eLonePB

More missed free throws... that's just inexcusible


----------



## pinoyboy231

FINALLY A GOOD CALL! geeze!!


----------



## Petey

Nets down 11, 2 and a half to play.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

nenad misses 2 free throws....


----------



## Sánchez AF

Vince put a few offensive fouls on Simmons


----------



## pinoyboy231

we seriously need to work on free throws and 3 pointers


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Wow Redd looks like he's scorching it out there... 30+ two games in a row.

I can't watch the game, but what happened during the altercation?


----------



## Petey

Nets w/ tons of ball movement so Robinson takes the 3?

How horrible.

-Petey


----------



## Sánchez AF

Cliff with the 3 and nothing i see Vaugh afraid of taking shots


----------



## Charlotte_______

I looked at Boguts line, first thing i looked at was pts, 10 eh thats ok, then I see 15rebs, very nice


----------



## jmk

I'm wondering why Robinson is getting so much play while Jackson sits on the bench.


----------



## AND1NBA

Man, 13 missed free throws!!! Thats what cost us this game!


----------



## pinoyboy231

i dint like how frank played this out today


----------



## Jizzy

This is pathetic. Man I wish we had kept Byron Scott. He would have kept this team tight. No one is going to listen to Frank cuz he's young coach wise.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Cuz Jacksons been terrible.

They played the game of their lives, almost no one played well for us tonight, not the end of the world


----------



## fruitcake

ok even i will admit this game is a lost cause now. we'll get them next game.


----------



## pinoyboy231

frank dint put in padgett and carter just missed another ft......


----------



## jmk

jizzy said:


> This is pathetic. Man I wish we had kept Byron Scott. He would have kept this team tight. No one is going to listen to Frank cuz he's young coach wise.


Holy ****. That is hilarious. Byron Scott may have been the single worst coach in the history of the NBA. Many of you out there are a wee bit delusional.


----------



## MrCharisma

jizzy said:


> This is pathetic. Man I wish we had kept Byron Scott. He would have kept this team tight. No one is going to listen to Frank cuz he's young coach wise.


lol wow...Byron Scott?


----------



## Sánchez AF

The Game was in Nets hands FT's kill us thats all


----------



## pinoyboy231

now we just gonna keep on fouling...


----------



## Vincanity15311

How dissapointing... they sell out and lose....

DAMMIT!


----------



## Petey

100-89, looks like the Nets are going to fouls to extend the game.

Some people leaving.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

jmk said:


> Holy ****. That is hilarious. Byron Scott may have been the single worst coach in the history of the NBA. Many of you out there are a wee bit delusional.



I wouldn't call him that. He did get us to two NBA Finals. We probably won't even make the playoffs this year.


----------



## eLonePB

Frank blew it today. Horrible offensive and defensive sets. Why stay in the ZONE defense with Redd unconscious?!?!? Why not post up your big 3 and move the ball around for the open shot, which works almost EVERY TIME!!!

He isn't getting it.


----------



## pinoyboy231

jizzy said:


> I wouldn't call him that. He did get us to two NBA Finals. *We probably won't even make the playoffs this year*.



O CMON DONT SAY THAT! its only the first game!


----------



## Sánchez AF

C'mon Guys just one game, Nothing bad Teh Nets will not miss the same numbers of FT everynight,


----------



## HB

Man calm down people. Some of you are freaking out. Its just one game. They have 81 left. Frank will get his troops prepared


----------



## pinoyboy231

it still sucks cause im was so dam pumped up today aw mann immma be so angry tomorrow


----------



## NJNetsMVP

LETS GO NETS!! We might be able to still win... So feel positive for our team :clap:


----------



## jmk

jizzy said:


> I wouldn't call him that. He did get us to two NBA Finals. We probably won't even make the playoffs this year.


No. Jason Kidd lead us to two Finals. Kenyon Martin lead us to two Finals. What Byron Scott did was hold the Nets back from winning the whole thing. 

Also, if you are going to only put forth an amazing amount of negativity here, I would appreciate you not bringing anything here at all. That is just one man's request, though.


----------



## MrCharisma

jizzy said:


> I wouldn't call him that. He did get us to two NBA Finals. *We probably won't even make the playoffs this year.*


Are you willing to make a wager on that? I'm in!


----------



## eLonePB

Ok fine... we go 81 - 1


----------



## pinoyboy231

down by 11 
1:11 left we can still do it!!!


----------



## fruitcake

hey we actually shot a better percentage then the bucks!

but we took 18 fewer shots and only made .651 of our free throws.


----------



## Jizzy

I'm very saddned by this loss. We are a slow team filled with guys who don't have heart. Like Michael ray Ricahrdson said " The ship be sinkin"


----------



## pinoyboy231

10 point game ayyyy


----------



## fruitcake

pinoyboy231 said:


> down by 11
> 1:11 left we can still do it!!!


ya vince is goign to get a 4 point play and then a couple threes...


----------



## Petey

Kidd hits a 3, Krstic has to foul Redd, Nets down 10, minute to go.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Redd has gone off for 41 points.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

jmk said:


> No. Jason Kidd lead us to two Finals. Kenyon Martin lead us to two Finals. What Byron Scott did was hold the Nets back from winning the whole thing.
> 
> Also, if you are going to only put forth an amazing amount of negativity here, I would appreciate you not bringing anything here at all. That is just one man's request, though.




It's my opinion bro. I feel very bad about this loss because we were supposed to win. You know you don't need to respond to my thoughts, if you don't want.


----------



## wonka137

what the hell is the point of fouling when you miss your own free throws? god haha I hate frank


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter looks like hes gonna cry!! =(


----------



## jmk

jizzy said:


> It's my opinion bro. I feel very bad about this loss because we were supposed to win. You know you don't need to respond to my thoughts, if you don't want.


But I do want to. The negativity you and some others are spreading here is sickening. A little optimism can go a long way.


----------



## VCFSO2000

pinoyboy231 said:


> carter looks like hes gonna cry!! =(


Really?...Man up VC man up loll


----------



## Petey

wonka137 said:


> what the hell is the point of fouling when you miss your own free throws? god haha I hate frank


Perhaps to keep the team on the court so they remember this lose.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

maybe padgget can work some magic


----------



## Jizzy

jmk said:


> But I do want to. The negativity you and some others are spreading here is sickening.




Isn't the goal to win as many games as possible. Everyone was so hyped up about the first game of the season and we had it but we lost. You can't feel positive after a loss. As much as you hold it in, it stings because we could have won.


----------



## pinoyboy231

padgett wit da layup


----------



## Nets0701

I've said it before and will say it now. We have no perimeter D. Isn't it obvious that miami kills us last year from outside shooting. Same today with Mo williams, Redd, and Ford.


----------



## HB

Gotta give credit where its due, the bucks look like a nice team. Well coached and hungry. They will make some noise in the league this year


----------



## jmk

jizzy said:


> Isn't the goal to win as many games as possible. Everyone was so hyped up about the first game of the season and we had it but we lost. You can't feel positive after a loss. As much as you hold it in, it stings because we could have won.


No wants to lose. But no one wants to hear someone *****ing about how the season is over after one game, either. Common sense is a magical tool.


----------



## Petey

Just glad this one is over and looking forward to our next game.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

110-96 FINAL
BUCKS WIN 

ITS OK NETS WE STILL GOT 81 MORE GAMES TO PLAY!!! =) cheer up guys!!


----------



## Sánchez AF

Well its ok we are going to finish 80-2


----------



## pinoyboy231

OT: the knicks 92-94 14 secs left boston is winnin


----------



## Jizzy

jmk said:


> No wants to lose. But no one wants to hear someone *****ing about how the season is over after one game, either. Common sense is a magical tool.




I may have exaggeratted but it hurts dammit.


----------



## pinoyboy231

i wonder how dooch and ghoti feel =P


----------



## HB

Here's my question, who freaking guarded Redd


----------



## Phenom Z28

How dissapointing


----------



## jarkid

poor game...


----------



## kdub

Hbwoy said:


> Here's my question, who freaking guarded Redd


I didn't watch enough of it to answer that, but I will say that Vaughn did a nice job on Ford at the end.


----------



## mjm1

a sell out crowd too. hope this doesnt hurt sales . The one bright spot of this game for the nets was collins. He's healthy and played great in the first half.


----------



## Jizzy

Our bench sux. It's filled with lazy guys. At least last years bench had some young hungry guys who wanted to prove themselves. We played no D either. Last year we played great D.


----------



## justasking?

Im disappointed as well.. I was hoping to start the season with a win...


----------



## Vinsane

So were tied for 2nd in the atlantic with loser of nyk and boston toronto winner of nyk and boston first and philly in last place


----------



## Gmister

Couple things I saw in tonight's game....

1.Collins is really important to this team
2.Jefferson has a hot head
3.Kidd is Kidd, with poor freethrow shooting
4.vaughn is going to play a big part to this season.
5.Mcinnis is out of control on the court
6.Our rebounding is our biggest weakness, even though our defense sucks so bad.
7.Did Padgett play
8.Bogut may be the real thing, or we just suck on the boards
9.When Redd is hot there is simply nothing you can do about.

At the beginning of the game we were witnessing nets basketball at it's finest. Jason Collins stops penatration to the hole really good. I cannot believe Frank had the big 3 on the bench at the same time.
Keep your heads up guys, we're still definetly capable of getting it done.


----------



## Vincanity15311

It looked like last year when kidd went to the bench.. Im sure Jeff will get it done eventually...


----------



## Vincanity15311

And yes.. the Celtics are first in the division


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

AIFAN3 said:


> Rofl At The Nets Fans



Damn, thoose Sixers tore it up today. 

BTW, hows it feel having a boner for the Atlantic winner of 05?

All your posts pertain to the Nets. Worry about your own team/your boyfriend AI


----------



## XenoSphere

Our bench didn't show up and our starters lost their confidence after the 1st quarter. No defense, very little offense. Twin was very impressive early on. 11 points, 6 rebounds in 24 minutes. It's not the end of the world, it's just 1 game. We'll learn from this loss.


----------



## ghoti

Hbwoy said:


> Here's my question, who freaking guarded Redd


Nobody.

We played tons of zone "defense" and he tore it up.

In the first quarter, Carter played him and he did nothing.


----------



## L

um, can som1 giv me info on wat happened.i wasnt able to watch the game and i dont feel like lookin back in this 45 page thread :dead:


----------



## XenoSphere

pinoyboy231 said:


> i wonder how dooch and ghoti feel =P


What about Xeno? :angel: I was there with Dooch, as usual.


----------



## Dooch

The referees were horendous this game, they called a foul every other second. Richard Jefferson was getting tripped up so he accidentally elbowed him, Mo Williams deserved to be ejected no doubt. We had no answer to stop Michael Redd's shooting and TJ Ford's speed and passing. The bright spot last night was that Nenad Krstic had 5 blocks for the game. Hopefully the New Jersey Nets could put this aside of them, RJ needs to focus and not let things get to him. We need to get 50+ wins, Lets Go Nets! Tomorrow against Toronto in the Air Canada Centre.


----------



## Petey

inuyasha232 said:


> um, can som1 giv me info on wat happened.i wasnt able to watch the game and i dont feel like lookin back in this 45 page thread :dead:


Are you on high speed net? Change it so you view threads by pages of 50 posts at a time.

-Petey


----------



## JCB

u know how our slogan this year is "BRING IT" . . . . . . . well, Michael Redd brought it


----------



## eddymac

Three positve signs from last nights game.

1. Jason Collins- Played with a lot of energy did a little of everything blocked shots, scored, rebouned. passed the ball well, and he even ran the floor with Kidd at one point I was pleasently surprised by the play of Collins.

2. Nenad Krstic- Continued his fine play from last saeson he blocked five shots scored and played solid defense. My only gripe against him is that he did not rebound well enough.

3. The first half- If the Nets can play like that for a whole 48 minutes then they can be real dangerous.


----------

